# TLS Mastery Book Sponsorship



## CiotBSD (Apr 19, 2020)

Michael W. Lucas launch a "TLS Mastery" Sponsorship.

In the past, he wrote few technical IT book. Now, his future book is all about Transport Layer Encryption, Let’s Encrypt, OCSP, and so on.
Too, he wrote SF books and novels.
https://mwl.io

If you can sponsor, please see, for:
- the print model: https://www.tiltedwindmillpress.com/product/tls-psponsor/
- the ebook version: https://www.tiltedwindmillpress.com/product/tls-esponsor/

----

He wroted, as i.e.:
- *Httpd and Relayd Mastery* - about web and proxy servers on OpenBSD.



_source_


----------

